# Looking for a small program to provide PC info



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2012)

I am hoping that someone here can provide me with a link to or write a small utility to give some basic PC information.  I would like to be able to place a shortcut on the start menu or desktop so that an end user can run this program to give basic PC information for Help Desk support.  This is just an attempt to provide faster service when deal ing with people that have limited to zero knowledge about how to provice support info.

This is the type of data I'm looking for:

Computer name
User logged onto PC
Computer model #
IP address
(possibly more info, but want to keep it under 10 lines)

If the user launches the utility, I'd like it to display the listed info in a small window that stays on the screen until the user closes it out.  It would be completely awesome if we could insert an image of our logo on this screen as well.

Let me know if you need more info - any help with this would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2012)

BGinfo is the best

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897557.aspx

It can be intergrated with the wallpaper.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2012)

I like that, but I don't like the part that makes it display in the wallpaper.  If it could just display in a window, that would be fine.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I like that, but I don't like the part that makes it display in the wallpaper.  If it could just display in a window, that would be fine.



Ours at work displays in a window as well. I can try to get you a copy of that.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2012)

Might be this:



> *Command Line Options
> 
> /popup
> 
> Causes BGInfo to create a popup window containing the configured information without updating the desktop. The information is formatted exactly as it would if displayed on the desktop, but resides in a fitted window instead. When using this option the history database is not updated.*


----------



## Kreij (Dec 16, 2012)

@t_ski : Did you find something suitable for your needs?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 16, 2012)

I looked at the suggestion above BGinfo, and tried it out. Nice utility, but the popup option is hopeless. If the info covers more than one screen, there is no ability to scroll through it or print it out.

Instead, I would suggest sticking with the built-in utility C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\msinfo32.exe 

Get the User to:

1./ Win+R
2./ Type msconfig and hit return 
3./ User click on Internet Protocol Config, and then click button launch to see the IP
4./ User click on System Information, and then click button launch to see system and user info you need

------------

Or install Piriform's Speccy, get the user to run an analysis, and "publish" the result directly from the app. Then send you the link to the result, and you can look at the info you need.
www.speccy.com

------------

Or install WinAudit Freeware with only the Options System Overview and Network TCP/IP. Get the user to run the audit, and email the results directly from the app.
http://www.pxserver.com/

------------

If the User in on your LAN, then use softperfect's netscan tool. Choose from the options to get the info you need.
http://www.softperfect.com/products/networkscanner/


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 16, 2012)

I have made a program with some people I know and it is called PC info
I don't know if it is what exactly you want, but provides ip address and even Max address.
(it provides bios, hdd free space for all, gpu, ram and more)

Have a look and see if you need it
http://www.anothergames.com/reviews/software/pc


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2012)

Kreij said:


> @t_ski : Did you find something suitable for your needs?



Yes, I think BGinfo will do it.  I need to tweak it some more to get it exactly as I want it, and I'm still waiting for the rest of the team to provide their input to see if it needs tweaked more.



lemonadesoda said:


> I looked at the suggestion above BGinfo, and tried it out. Nice utility, but the popup option is hopeless. If the info covers more than one screen, there is no ability to scroll through it or print it out.
> 
> Instead, I would suggest sticking with the built-in utility C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\msinfo32.exe
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions, but I know how to do all that and more.  The quest is for something that is easy for an *end-user *who has no clue how to even provide the machine name so we can provide remote support.  You wouldn't believe how so many people don't know anything about the device they're spending hours a day in front of.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 17, 2012)

Aleksander Dishnica is a helpful guy. It seems his utility pretty much covers it (plus more). Perhaps he will offer you the source code so that you can simplify it further and remove his "branding"... or perhaps he might compile a one page version with just the info you need.

+++++++++++

http://www.lookinmypc.com/index.htm

1./ run
2./ "uncheck all"
3./ Select the options  "network info" and "windows version info"
4./ Generate report (+email report)


----------

